# Guard Donkey on duty



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Rosebud grew up with our sheep and is a fierce protector of them. She has chased dogs and cattle off of the fence. Our chickens stay in a mobile chicken house at night in one of her fields. We found a cat stomped to death outside of the house the other morning. We did not recognize it as one of our neighbors so assuming it was a feral cat.

Surprised the heck out of us that Rosebud went after it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Donkeys can be very aggressive. I had to shoot a wild jack burro, because he would not cattle come up and drink from a water tank at a windmill. He would guard the water and attack anything that came within a quarter mile of his water.

An old rancher in Arizona told me that his dad used to make burro jerky, during the depression. They couldn't afford store bought meat.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Love those donks!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Our friend "rents" a cabin on a farm owned by our other friends. He pays for it by doing work around the farm. He is so good that the owners who are thinking of moving to a larger property have said they will only do so if he moves with them.

He owns goats and they raise pigs and birds. He has an Australian Shepherd who is the sweetest dog but not very brave. Everyone is free roaming and although she is friends with the pigs and even sleeps with them the pigs do bully her. But the goats come to her rescue. The other day the pigs were chasing her and the goats ran up and got between the dog and the pigs and started charging at and head butting the pigs. The pigs butted back and the dog hid behind her master's legs. Rumble in the pasture. A shame no one had a camera.


----------

